# marbled book cover = εξώφυλλο "μαρμπρέ" (με νερά μαρμάρου, με όψη μαρμάρου, με μαρμαρόκολλα)



## Buechner (May 16, 2009)

Το τι σημαίνει είναι νομίζω σαφές. Βλ. και Penguin-Hellenews Αγγλοελλην. Λεξικό, όπου το επίθετο marbled ορθώς ερμηνεύεται ώς εξής: "(βιβλιοδετική) φέρων έγχρωμα στίγματα κατ' απομίμησιν των νερών του μαρμάρου". Ίσως ορθώς πάει ο νους σε παλιά λογιστικά βιβλία που είχαν τέτοια χονδρά χαρτονένια εξώφυλλα. Έλα ντε όμως που εγώ θέλω απλώς ένα απλό επίθετο; Σκέφτηκα να το πω "μαρμαροειδές εξώφυλλο", αλλά ποιος θα το καταλάβει; Μήπως να το φάει το μαύρο σκοτάδι (και όχι το λευκό πεντελικό μάρμαρο;)


----------



## Zazula (May 16, 2009)

Πάντως στις επενδύσεις των κλασέρ αυτό καλείται «σύννεφο».
http://www.google.co.uk/search?hl=en&q=%CE%BA%CE%BB%CE%B1%CF%83%CE%AD%CF%81+%CF%83%CF%8D%CE%BD%CE%BD%CE%B5%CF%86%CE%BF&meta=


----------



## nickel (May 16, 2009)

Με νερά μαρμάρου
με όψη μαρμάρου
αλλά και:
με μαρμαρόκολλα
http://www.abio.gr/index.asp?action=show&cid=89&id=2884&mid=26,89,89


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 17, 2009)

Υπάρχει βέβαια και το *μαρμπρέ*, αλλά χρησιμοποιείται μόνο για ένα συγκεκριμένο τύπο κέικ... Ίσως αν το βιβλίο σου είναι τσελεμεντές... :)


----------



## Elena (May 17, 2009)

drsiebenmal said:


> Υπάρχει βέβαια και το *μαρμπρέ*, αλλά χρησιμοποιείται *μόνο* για ένα συγκεκριμένο τύπο κέικ...



Δεν το νομίζω. Τεχνική μαρμπρέ μας είχαν μάθει στο μάθημα των... Καλλιτεχνικών (και είχε ακριβώς αυτό το αποτέλεσμα). Βέβαια, μπορεί να ήταν εξαιτίας της αδυναμίας της καθηγήτριας στη γαλλική γλώσσα... :)

Παραδείγματα:
http://www.ergasia-press.gr/politismos/view_article.php?new_id=3156
http://www.history-museum.uoa.gr/ex...rt=exhibitCollections.order&offset=240&rpp=15

και

http://www.history-museum.uoa.gr/ex...t=exhibitCollections.order&offset=225&rpp=15#

(Πάντα μου θύμιζε το «μουαρέ» στα υφάσματα.)

Και παρεμφερές:


http://eur-lex.europa.eu/Notice.do?...,lv,mt,nl,pl,pt,ro,sk,sl,&val=303336:cs&page=





2.[...] ou un surfaçage, ainsi que les papiers, cartons, ouate de cellulose et nappes de fibres de cellulose,
*colorés ou marbrés dans la masse *
(autrement qu'en surface) par quelque procédé que ce soit. 

2. [...] ή μηχανική επιφανειακή στίλβωση, καθώς και το χαρτί, τα χαρτόνια, ο χαρτοβάμβακας και οι επίπεδες επιφάνειες από ίνες κυτταρίνης,
*χρωματισμένα ή με απομίμηση μαρμάρου μέσα στη μάζα *
(όχι επιφανειακά) με οποιαδήποτε μέθοδο.


----------



## Alexandra (May 17, 2009)

Συμφωνώ ότι η λέξη "μαρμπρέ" δεν παραπέμπει μόνο σε κέικ, αλλά και σε άλλα πράγματα που έχουν όψη μαρμάρου.


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 17, 2009)

drsiebenmal said:


> Υπάρχει βέβαια και το *μαρμπρέ*, αλλά χρησιμοποιείται μόνο για ένα συγκεκριμένο τύπο κέικ... Ίσως αν το βιβλίο σου είναι τσελεμεντές... :)



Και στα κέικ, και στα καλλιτεχνικά είμαι αυστηρά καταναλωτής και όχι δημιουργός, οπότε διαγράφεται λόγω της ήδη αποδεδειγμένης αγνοίας μου η λέξη *μόνο* παραπάνω... :)


----------



## Zazula (May 17, 2009)

Elena said:


> (Πάντα μου θύμιζε το «μουαρέ» στα υφάσματα.)


Τι σου είναι τελικά η τριβή (ή η έλλειψη αυτής) με κάποιον χώρο... Όταν είδα το παραπάνω ανεφώνησα: «στα ποια;!» διότι εγώ το _μουαρέ_ το έχω άρρηκτα συνδεδεμένο με τις γραφικές τέχνες: http://www.vcdc.gr/forum/viewtopic.php?f=3&t=15442.


ΥΓ Το «σύννεφο» στην προηγούμενη ανάρτησή μου σ' αυτό το νήμα δεν προοριζόταν γι' απάντηση του αρχικού ερωτήματος, αλλά ήταν ένα παράλληλο σχόλιο για να προβληθεί ένας nonintuitive όρος που είναι πάντα χρήσιμος (και τον οποίον αγνοούσα κι εγώ προτού τριφτώ με τον χώρο των ειδών αρχειοθέτησης γραφείου). Εάν λοιπόν θελήσετε ν' αγοράσετε κλασέρ με «όψη μαρμάρου» (είναι άλλωστε τα φθηνότερα), πείτε «σύννεφο» για να μην σας δώσουν άλλ' αντ' άλλων.


----------



## Elena (May 17, 2009)

Zazula said:


> Τι σου είναι τελικά η τριβή (ή η έλλειψη αυτής) με κάποιον χώρο... Όταν είδα το παραπάνω ανεφώνησα: «στα ποια;!» διότι εγώ το _μουαρέ_ το έχω άρρηκτα συνδεδεμένο με τις γραφικές τέχνες: http://www.vcdc.gr/forum/viewtopic.php?f=3&t=15442.



Α, μη φανταστείς (τουλάχιστον για μένα). Άλλος είναι ο λόγος. Από τα βιβλία που ξέρω σχεδόν λέξη-λέξη (τοπ φάιβ :) αγαπημένων).


Btw: βλέπω μέχρι και οι Ρώσοι το άφησαν...


http://www.google.com/search?q=buddenbrooks+"moiré+antique&hl=el&lr=&start=10&sa=N


----------



## Zazula (May 17, 2009)

Elena said:


> Btw: βλέπω μέχρι και οι Ρώσοι το άφησαν...


Πάντως από το Lingvo Universal και το Lingvo Science:
*moire* 1. муар (ткань) 2. муаровый

Από το Lingvo Polytechnic:
*moire* комбинационные искажения, муар

Και τέλος από το Lingvo Chemistry:
*moiré* (фото) муаровый


----------



## tsioutsiou (May 18, 2009)

Zazula said:


> Εάν λοιπόν θελήσετε ν' αγοράσετε κλασέρ με «όψη μαρμάρου» (είναι άλλωστε τα φθηνότερα), πείτε «σύννεφο» για να μην σας δώσουν άλλ' αντ' άλλων.


Τουλάχιστον εδώ ξέρουμε ποιος πληρώνει το μάρμαρο.


----------



## Buechner (May 18, 2009)

*Μαρμπρέ και Δόξα τω Θεώ*

Παιδιά, το "μαρμπρέ" είναι σούπερ. Χίλια ευχαριστώ.


----------



## Zazula (Jun 10, 2009)

Alexandra said:


> Συμφωνώ ότι η λέξη "μαρμπρέ" δεν παραπέμπει μόνο σε κέικ, αλλά και σε άλλα πράγματα που έχουν όψη μαρμάρου.


Μόλις τώρα το χρησιμοποίησε ο Μαμαλάκης για να περιγράψει την όψη μιας στραπατσάδας. :)


----------



## Marinos (Jun 26, 2012)

nickel said:


> Με νερά μαρμάρου
> με όψη μαρμάρου
> αλλά και:
> με μαρμαρόκολλα
> http://www.abio.gr/index.asp?action=show&cid=89&id=2884&mid=26,89,89


Μαρμαρόκολλα και εδώ.


----------



## nickel (Jun 26, 2012)

Η σελίδα της Wikipedia για *paper marbling* είναι σκέτο ποίημα. Σε μια άλλη σελίδα διαβάζω:

The marblers' guilds were separate from the bookbinders' guilds, who were forever spying on the marblers, trying to discover the techniques of marbling to avoid the high cost of their papers. So for centuries, the marblers often had to do their work at night in secret laboratories, behind locked doors, and hardly anyone could hope to learn the art unless he was born into a marbling family. Even then, most apprentices weren't trusted with all the marbling formulas until they were into their 30's or 40's.

Και οι απορίες μου τώρα:

Σ' αυτή τη μαρμαρόκολλα (γιατί υπάρχει και η άλλη, η κόλλα μαρμάρου) υποθέτω ότι η κόλλα είναι το φύλλο χαρτί.
Η κόλλα (=glue) που πήρε τη σημασία «κόλλα χαρτί» από το ιταλικό colla (εδώ), πώς και πότε το έπαθε αυτό;
Να φτιάξουμε λέξεις για τα αγγλικά _marbling_ και _marbler_; _Μαρμαροκόλληση_ και _μαρμαροκολλητής_; Ή πάμε έτσι σούμπιτοι στην κόλλα που κολλάει;


----------



## bernardina (Jun 26, 2012)

Στο Γιουτούμπη βρίσκουμε ωραίες οδηγίες  για κατασκευή χαρτιού μαρμπρέ


αυτή είναι η ιταλική εκδοχή, η αυθεντική θα έλεγε κανείς...

Για κέικ μαρμπρέ δεχόμαστε παραγγελίες


----------

